# Clear Whammy Tanks For Sale!



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

I am posting up Clear Whammy Tanks for sale now. I cant get you as many as you need. I have an unlimited supply. The price on these are gonna be $100.00 plus shipping. May be able to work a deal if you buy several. Anybody interested in these get with me and we can talk! Here are pix of the first batch ive gotten. I also have a used one for slae for $60.00 plus shipping.. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

how does the plug work? threaded insert?


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Any normal tank plug will go into it, it is the same thread as a chrome whammy tank


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Donnie these should sale good been a few people on here been looking for them.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope so, i got money into em.. But we will see


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

:fool2:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> :fool2:


:rimshot:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

damn nobody wants these tanks.. I figured they would move quick


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

they will.This topic gets brought up every other month


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

you got paypal


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

of course, paypal ready!


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

damn i been lookin for this for a long time to bad i dont got cash rite now hope u still have some for income tax time


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

$100 for some plastic tubing? fuck i'm in the wrong business.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

six 2 said:


> $100 for some plastic tubing? fuck i'm in the wrong business.


Cost money to make them, cut them and drill and tap the fill plug hole. Maybe once i sell some more it wll come down in price. Im not a buisiness


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

mismoloko said:


> damn i been lookin for this for a long time to bad i dont got cash rite now hope u still have some for income tax time


I can get them whenever you want, so whenever your ready. Let me know


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Cost money to make them, cut them and drill and tap the fill plug hole. Maybe once i sell some more it wll come down in price. Im not a buisiness


If your gonna being slings these you better invest and do it in house.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> If your gonna being slings these you better invest and do it in house.


I aint trying to sling them.. I had myself 2 made and am getting rid of the extras on the tubes.. If nobody wants them its all good..


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Do ur thing Donnie they will sell. People ask about them all the time.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. I HAVE BEEN A MACHINIST FOR 30 YEARS AND I KNOW HOW TO MAKE JUST ABOUT ANYTHING ON A CNC MACHINE AND I KNOW THE COST OF MATERIALS TO MAKE ALLOT OF SHIT. SHIT HOMIE I AINT MAD AT YOU GET YOUR HUSTLE ON. :thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Good Times 317 said:


> I ain't trying to sling them.. I had myself 2 made and am getting rid of the extras on the tubes.. If nobody wants them its all good..


I hear what your saying, I have some too but I would rather sell to people here in town than over the Internet, so I can better explain the do's and dont's of them cause I tell guys ( for show use only). Also I can make then any length they want or need.


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

i have 16" will it hold the right amount of oil ? they look nice


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

big kev said:


> i have 16" will it hold the right amount of oil ? they look nice


Yea it will


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fms kid (Jan 1, 2011)

can u get single tanks made?


----------



## Baca1 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Clear whammy tank*

What's up dog do u still have the clear whammy tanks for sale. If so let me know what I gotta do cause I would like to buy one! I have a paypal acct if u wanna take payment that way. I'm in Albuquerque new mexico 87120 if u can just send me the total shipping n all! Thanks homie


----------



## Baca1 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Clear whammy tank*

Do these seal all the way I've heard stories of them leaking? Don't want tommess p my interior!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive never had them leak..


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

fms kid said:


> can u get single tanks made?


Working on that now.. Will give you an update as soon as i know something on those


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

see you at tax time!!! even tho I cant see a pic of them!!!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Still sitting on these!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

six 2 said:


> $100 for some plastic tubing? fuck i'm in the wrong business.


:roflmao:


----------



## jv89 (Nov 9, 2007)

pm me some pics cause I can't see the ones you posted for some reason.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Donnie post new pics... The ones u had are gone..


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Working on that now.. Will give you an update as soon as i know something on those


:drama: whats up Don :wave:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Here are the pix again!!


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Post a picture of one in a car then ill buy


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

umm i dont have any.. I have one on some blocks... thats it... I guarentee they will work and hold pressure and not leak or your money back!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*ILL TEST THEM FOR YOU... SEND ME ONE. *


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

It's not surprising how people are always asking about these tanks and once they are available everyone drags their feet. Good luck on the sales bro.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep its typical. I don't need then tested. I know they work... amazing how so many people ask for these and someone comes up with some and now everyone is now questioning them.. oh well I will just keep em


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *ILL TEST THEM FOR YOU... SEND ME ONE. *



I will send you one for $100 plus $20 shipping


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm planning on ordering some from you. Next week most likely.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

tre5peter said:


> I'm planning on ordering some from you. Next week most likely.


just let me know... i got 1 as of right now, but can have more made. Ive had too many bullshitters on these, so i cant be putting up money anymore to just have them sitting. WHen your ready and get me the money i can have more made immediately.. LMK


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

You mentioned these are only for show use only( 2 pages back)....so you dont think they would work for 365 days a year/everyday usage????


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

HOw long does it take to make one


----------



## Sapotear (Feb 20, 2013)

GoodTimes317 said:


> I am posting up Clear Whammy Tanks for sale now. I cant get you as many as you need. I have an unlimited supply. The price on these are gonna be $100.00 plus shipping. May be able to work a deal if you buy several. Anybody interested in these get with me and we can talk! Here are pix of the first batch ive gotten. I also have a used one for slae for $60.00 plus shipping..
> :thumbsup:


You still have that clear whammy tank for sale


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

i'm wondering, if they could handle the pressure of the hydraulic oil after a pancake of 14" cylinders... it would be a mess if they broke....


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

ttt...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Do you offer tank rods? And can i get a pic of tank rods on it.? I currently have an older one from someone else and the 1/4-20 rods dont fit....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2013)

are these still available? id like to order one asap


----------

